# taking hedgehog out during day time?



## luna (Apr 13, 2014)

Is it really a big deal to wake your hedgehog and take them out for bonding time during the day? I usually take mine out around 7 pm and put her back at about 9. But sometimes I like to go out and do things during the night and evening. And wondering would I cause any damage or affect her in any negative way if I took her out during the afternoon?


----------



## CoffeeKat (Jan 15, 2014)

I believe that, up to a point, hedgehogs have to adapt to our schedules and whims just as we respect theirs. As long as they are allowed to wake slowly and not stimulated too much, I see no harm in disrupting their sleep from time to time. It would probably be a good idea to let them snuggle in and sleep in your lap, or carry them around in a bonding bag, and protect their eyes from bright light.


----------



## GothicBreena (Jun 30, 2014)

I have two hedgehogs and one is only awake at night, and one if awake almost all day. I think it has something to do with the fact that the one I bought from the pet store is the one up during the day. I think maybe he's use to people and lights from being at the pet store so he's awake during the day which doesn't bother me because I like to bond with him during the day and the other one at night. Like CoffeeKat said you don't want to startle them when waking them and don't want to blind them with bright light but it shouldn't be too bad to have them awake during the day.


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Titan is a day lover. 
Sebastian couldn't care less. 
Gabriel is sleepy during the day, but will cuddle. 
Tiberius is ready to go come twilight. He likes an early start to his night but won't come out in full light.
Gayle is tolerant of light but prefers dim
Beauregard likes the dark when he first wakes up. Like dark dark. But after being up all night, he enjoys early mornings. It's weird. 

My point is, every hedgehog is different and has different tolerances. Just get to know your hedgie and they will tell you what they like through their behavior.


----------



## luna (Apr 13, 2014)

well when I take her out at night I still have to wake her so no matter what I do I end up waking her up anyways. I call her name nicely and as soon as I start hearing her huff I remove her igloo and take her out and she usually calms down right away. but sometimes on my days off I like to take her out during the day and lay in bed watching tv or a movie with the lights out the only light would be from my tv or phone she usually falls back asleep or just lays on me sniffing and making that soft smacking noise with her mouth. but I was not sure if it would actually harm her in anyways


----------



## GothicBreena (Jun 30, 2014)

Haha I do the same thing with my other hedgehog. I walk over to his cage and quietly say his name and wait to hear him start to huff and watch for his little white napkin thing he likes to sleep under start to move up and down and I know he's awake and popping in his igloo than I know it's safe to take him out.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

After having to syringe feed a hedgehog every couple of hours I can tell you they seem to do just fine being woken up during the day. 

I am a student who works and I don't have a strict schedule for my hedgehogs. I get them out at least twice a day for at least a half an hour each time. Sometimes it's in the morning or afternoon and then always at night. My hedgehogs never seemed bothered by it. However, I do let them sleep when I get them up during the day. They aren't forced to be awake. The cuddle in my lap in a hedgehog bag and take a nap.


----------



## Charlie's mommy (May 16, 2014)

Howie gets woken up to eat since he's on wet food he doesn't mind, holly being an albino is more sensitive because there's no pigment on her eyelids but she's up for cuddles during the day as long as it's not direct light, she buries her head into me


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

So I forgot that albinos were more sensitive to light. It didn't dawn on me because Winter is blind so he just doesn't care. He will explore day or night. :lol:


----------

